# Gestion photos



## guillaume.regnier (22 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Avec ma femme nous avons chacun un compte apple mais aimerions plus facilement partager nos photos qui sont stockés sur chacun de nos comptes.
Est-il possible de réaliser un raccourci qui copierait automatiquement les photos prises dans un album partagés commun ?
A l'avance merci pour votre aide


----------



## moderno31 (24 Décembre 2021)

Hello
Pour moi c'est la fonction de Partage Familial. Mais Apparement apple interdit les partages.
Essaie malgré tout sur des versions IOS récentes (15 ou supérieur)

Ce lien peu rassurant








						Partage familial iCloud Photos: une faiblesse flagrante pour Apple
					

iCloud Photos est probablement l’un des services les plus impressionnants qu’Apple exécute actuellement. Il est intégré à tous les appareils...




					www.neuf.tv
				




Sinon essaie ce qui suit. Je viens de tester
1. Aller dans réglages / Photos et autoriser le partage
2. Aller dans application Photos / Albums partagés / Modifier + Ajouter. Ajoute un nouvel album et invite ta femme, avec son compte Apple évidemment.
Même réglage que toi côté femme.


----------

